# Health testing/Cardiac questions



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I am thinking of getting Otis fully health tested. I am hoping to save some money by going to clinics for certain things. Please tell me if you think this list is complete of tests I should run.

Hips
Elbows
CERF (eyes)
Cardiac
Thyroid

Also, when I look at clinics, there seems to be two different tests run for cardiac: echocardiogram and auscultation. What is the difference between my vet listening to his heart and going to a clinic and having an auscultation done? Also, should I go with the echocardiogram since it is more comprehensive?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the list is too much....unless your doctor(vet) has indicated they have detect heart, eye, or other abnormalities. Hips and Elbows are a given.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would do DM before the cerf/cardiac/thyroid unless as cliff says your vet indicates it.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I saw DM mentioned somewhere else too. I'll look into it. What do you think about testing for vWD? I saw it mentioned on another website.


----------

